# Ali Smith on Lee Miller: Thanks To Clive James



## RonPrice (Jun 23, 2014)

Clive James writes at his website: "Trying to sum up the manifold genius of Lee Miller is like trying to put your hand around a supernova that is still exploding, but Ali Smith of _*The Guardian *_made an impressive fist of it with her *Guardian *article of 2007, the year that the important Lee Miller retrospective exhibition was first staged. Ali Smith had the advantage of being able to point to an area of Lee Miller&#8217;s work that was not yet sufficiently known: the great visual artist was also a writer of considerable force, but much of her writing had lain hidden away in the limelight, as it were: writers who have their main platform in a magazine like _Vogue_ almost always have to wait, sometimes forever, to be taken seriously." For Ali Smith's article in The Guardian, <time itemprop="datePublished" datetime="2007-09-08" pubdate="" style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; font-size: 12px; line-height: 1.25; padding: 0px; margin: 0px; border-collapse: collapse; background-repeat: no-repeat no-repeat;">Saturday 8 September 2007 go to: http://www.theguardian.com/books/2007/sep/08/photography.art</time>


----------

